# Fedor and Fitch Sigs



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Something simple i was bored this morning due to lack of sleep haha Enjoy whoever..


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Nice man, I really like them.

I like your Gina one as well.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Michael Carson said:


> Nice man, I really like them.
> 
> I like your Gina one as well.


Thank you sir. I like them as well..


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Wow, that Fitch one is pro man. Great job. Also, you're current sig = awesome. raise01:


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

D.P. said:


> Wow, that Fitch one is pro man. Great job. Also, you're current sig = awesome. raise01:


Why thank you senior


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Really digging that Fitch one, the top right corner really takes away from the Fedor one though, personally Id clean that corner up so it blends better with the rest of the background.


----------

